# Happy Birthday OPC'n



## PB Moderating Team

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-OPC'n (born 1988, Age: 24)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## kodos

Happy Birthday, Sister!


----------



## Zach

Happy Birthday, Sarah!


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647

Happy Happy Birthday, Sarah!


----------



## OPC'n

Do I get to cry if i want to?


----------



## a mere housewife

Happy Birthday, Sarah! You can cry if you want to, but I can't help being pretty happy that you were born, and that I get to know you .






Delight yourself in the LORD,
and he will give you the desires of your heart.


----------



## OPC'n

Awwww, Heidi, you're so sweet! Now, if you can get the mods to change my age from 44 to 34 you'll be really sweet! hahahaha! Beautiful pic, btw! Did you take that?


----------



## LeeD

Happy birthday!


----------



## Berean

OPC'n said:


> Do I get to cry if i want to?



It's your party! Happy Birthday, Sarah.


----------



## py3ak

I'm deeply embarrassed by the system glitch accidentally adding to your age, Sarah. I have corrected the original post for you.

Also, many happy returns!


----------



## OPC'n

py3ak said:


> I'm deeply embarrassed by the system glitch accidentally adding to your age, Sarah. I have corrected the original post for you.
> 
> Also, many happy returns!



hahahaha nice!


----------



## JennyG

Happy birthday, Sarah!


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647

OPC'n said:


> Do I get to cry if i want to?



Of course you do. If you want, we'll cry with you :'( 

I mean, come on, you're the birthday girl- it is your prerogative


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

OPC'n said:


> Do I get to cry if i want to?


[video=youtube;XsYJyVEUaC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsYJyVEUaC4[/video]
LOL.


----------



## dudley

Happy Birthday


----------



## Peairtach

Happy birthday.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

Happy Birthday!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jesus is my friend

What a special day,happy birthday sister!!!!!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

Happy birthday, Sarah -- you're already drinking from the fountain of eternal youth, and shortly the glory of that will be seen by all!


----------



## reformedminister

Happy Birthday!


----------



## OPC'n

Thank you all for the well wishes! I appreciate all of you and all the valuable information you all give here for everyone's benefit!


----------



## Unoriginalname

Happy birthday from a fellow nurse


----------



## presbyterian ninja

View attachment 3036
I need to learn how to use a computer one of these days. In my mind this ninja birthday pic was bigger and cooler and more ninja-ey. Unfortunately, when I tried to alter the pic dimensions it turned into a not so awesome sumo birthday pic. Oh well. I apologize for my weak and anemic ninja well wishes, but I'm of the opinion that a weak and anemic ninja is slightly more birthday worthy than a bloated sumo.


----------



## newcreature

Happy Birthday Sarah! You can cry if you want to, but only if you are crying in overwhelming joy of God's goodness! Wishing you many more.


----------



## R Harris

Happy birthday from a hospital administrator, who likes to keep you nurses in line


----------



## Scott1

A very happy birthday, indeed!
(Dr Sproul)


----------



## Jaewon

Happy birthday! 생일 축하합니다!


----------



## CuriousNdenver

Happy Birthday Sarah!


----------

